# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [EVENT] - Merry Xmas - Dimanche 16 décembre à 15:00

## purEcontact

Canards, Canes, 

Je vous présente l'évènement :

*"Merry Xmas" :*
_ Théâtre de rue - 10 participants min - Aucun - Chan unique_
Un spectacle unique organisé par les canards, pour les canards ! 
Recréez la scène de la nativité version "canard" et faites découvrir à tout le monde vos superbes talents d'acteurs !
*Préparation nécessaire.*

Le dimanche 16 décembre, je compte mettre en place un théâtre de rue reprenant la célèbre scène de la nativité.
Histoire que ce ne soit pas trop lourd, j'ai dans l'idée de la tourner en ça en comédie, un peu à la Mr. Bean :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDOO3FvGsZ4

Pour mener à bien ce projet, j'aurais besoin de vous !
Bien évidemment, il me faudra des acteurs mais aussi un ou plusieurs scénaristes.

Lors de la conception de l'évènement, il faudra prendre en compte le fait qu'il y a des contraintes :
- Le clipping : ne prévoyez pas 50 personnes en même temps sur scène, on en verra pas la moitié
- L'absence de vocal : on est sur mumble, certes, mais j'ai dans l'idée de faire un event qui va rameuter le chaland et pour qu'il puisse comprendre la scène, tout devra être compréhensible in game.

Cependant, on peut s'aider -entre autre- du fait d'avoir beaucoup de variété dans les races (c'est pas swtor  :tired: ), et quelques emotes bien sympathique.

Bref, si vous avez des idées ou si vous voulez participer, faites le savoir ici !

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, je propose de mettre des Charrs en guise de boeuf et d'âne !

----------


## Nessou

Nan, nous mangeons vous !

----------


## Maximelene

Et un Asura en petit Jésus !

Sinon, t'as pas peur que faire un truc sur Noêl offense les non-catholiques ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Jésus c'est un Asura.

---------- Post added at 13h51 ---------- Previous post was at 13h51 ----------

Ah merde grilled.

----------


## Maderone

Rien n'empêche aux non catholique de faire leurs propres events  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Rien n'empêche aux non catholique de faire leurs propres events


Non offensant.

Bref, j'ai déjà sorti 4 conneries sur ce topic, et j'ai toujours pas dit que j'en étais : j'en suis !

----------


## Deusmars

On va trouver un moyen d'utiliser ces toniques finalement autre que de s'en débarrasser à l'Arche avant les restarts.
Mais je trouve que c'est trop d'honneur qu'un Asura incarne le p'tit Jésus  ::(: . Alors qu'un Chacalope !!  :B):

----------


## Vaaahn

"Il est né le divin asura..."

----------


## Wid

J'en suis aussi !

----------


## purEcontact

Vu la difficulté à mettre en place un tel event (organisation, prérequis), je pense qu'il est préférable de l'annuler.

----------


## Maximelene

Vazy, et les intermittents du spectacle ?! C'est tout une société de durs travailleurs investis dans les métiers de l'art que tu mets à la porte là ! Le lobby des acteurs fauchés va te faire un procès dont tu te souviendras toute ta vie !

----------


## Knight of Iku

Dommage, mon Sylvarys aurait fait un beau sapin...

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai en entendu sur le tas, et j'aurai été ravie d'aider.
Mais j'imagine que la chasse au trésor prend déjà pas mal de temps de préparation ...
Sinon, on peut tenter un truc moins ambitieux. J'adore tes idées Pure !

----------


## Anita Spade

Dommage pour l'event, j'aurais bien voulu voir ça, en plus ça tombait le jour de mon anniversaire.
Mais, oui Hourra pour Pure qui se bouge pour nous motiver, nous autres canard fainéants attendant que tout nous tombe dans le bec.

----------


## Benounet

Pas dispo Pure dsl, je demenage.

Edit: le type qui post alors qu'il a meme pas lu que c'etait annule.

----------


## Nessou

Je poste ça ici vu que c'est pendant cette période. Voilà l'event de décembre, noël donc ,du 14 décembre au 4 janvier. 
https://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-ga...december-2012/

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai en entendu sur le tas, et j'aurai été ravie d'aider.
> Mais j'imagine que la chasse au trésor prend déjà pas mal de temps de préparation ...
> Sinon, on peut tenter un truc moins ambitieux. J'adore tes idées Pure !


Je l'aurais gardé si j'avais eu le temps nécessaire à la préparation mais là, je vais être beaucoup, beaucoup moins dispo qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui  ::P: .
Dans l'absolu, si quelqu'un veut tenter de faire quelque chose autour du thème de noël, qu'il le dise (ou se taise à jamais) et je reprogrammerais l'event à la date qu'il souhaite.

----------

